# Debarking



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I recently met a reputable Havanese breeder at a show that openly admitted having her dogs debarked. I know I've seen this done a lot with Collies at shows, but I haven't noticed it in other breeds. I always thought of the procedure as a "puppy mill thing" and not something that a conscientious breeder would do unless it was an absolute necessity for some reason. Am I mistaken? Did I get the wrong impression of this practice somewhere along the line?
There are certainly lots of times when I wish my 2 dogs weren't so vocal, but I can't imagine taking their voices away. 
Can anyone fill me in?

Beverly


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Beverly, 
I have to say, I have seen this topic come up on the big yahoo lists. I have been SOOOOO surprsed at the amount of people who fessed up to doing this. 
I can NOT imagine doing it, nor would I ever. That does not mean I am judging those who do. However, I know I could control my two with training. And to take away the one of their biggest defenses. Its very wierd to me, and I dont think I agree with it at all.


----------



## vettech (Sep 6, 2006)

I find it hard to believe that a Vet would do a debarking. I have seen cats become depressed after being declawed and develope behavior problems. I wonder how a debarking affects a dogs personality !


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
I was out walking the other day and Cosmo meet two firemen who were bleeding fire hydrants ..
Of course Cosmo did his usual barking and then his meet and greet catch me if you can routine ..
One of the fireman asked me if I was going to have him debarked .. I was astounded .... I said it is just a puppy . We still have time to work on the behavior . I was amazed that they thought - this was the solution to it ..
One of them said I think it is cruel and I am glad to hear that you are not going to do it .. The other one said it is becoming a lot more common then you think . You people have just reaffirmed this .. 
I would not declaw my cat either .. I guess I am old school ..
A Cruella I am not !!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I couldn't imagine ever debarking my dogs and my Poodles can be quite vocal. I work a lot with them and have just invested in bark colors. But debarking, sorry not for me. I would never ever declaw my cats either. That's like cutting of the tip of a human fingers.....never!!!! My vets do not declaw cats and do not debark dogs either.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
Our vet does not do it either . No way . She is so compassionate and caring .. Animals first always then we will concentrate on the owners .. She is the only one what had me fill out a form before she saw Cosmo to address my concerns and expectations .. I feel so blessed to have found her . 
No one has ever mentioned it here but I think that it is so important finding a vet that understands the breed and is proactive and does not boss you around ..


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Debarking is illegal in some states. IE New Jersey. Some say that the dog can get its voice back but the bark sounds lower. I just think there are other ways to deal with a barking dog. They use it a lot on Collies and I could understand because my neighbors Collie barks all day long.  But they also leave them outside alone all day. I would bark too.........


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I can't imagine doing it. Our dogs don't bark for no reason but do enjoy barking when there's something to bark at and to me it would be cruel punishment to take it away from them. For instance, today the dogs ran outside and were barking at something. Roxie was relaxing in her room with her pups but got excited when she heard the other dogs barking. I asked her, "Wanna go bark some?" to which she understood what I said and indicated that she did. I let her out and she had a great break for a little while and came back in seemingly refreshed and happy. They're dogs, not some inanimate possession.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think it is so cruel to take away not only their defenses but also their jobs! Whenever my dogs bark at loud noises, or someone coming to the house, my kids get mad & I say "they are doing their job" We cant always hear what they hear & it can be helpful at times to be alerted to things. When my husband & I walk we go by a house with a full wood fence around the back. In the fence is a collie that has been debarked. He still makes a LOT of sound , it just isnt real loud. I always feel so sorry for him when we pass by!


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

I can think of a lot of people I'd like "de-voiced"!!! I think that is a cruel thing, I can't even fathom it. Debarking a dog, my gosh! Get a darned Gerbil, if you don't want a barking animal!


----------

